# Hunter & Jumper Pictures Anyone??



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 22, 2009)

Putting together some informational pictures on Hunter Class and Jumper Class, We need some pictures of horses in

"Form" although ANY pictures will be appericiated.

These will be used for the judges clinic's for referrance in Style & Form

Thank You for your assistance,

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 22, 2009)

We have several hunter/jumpers: All photos by Ellen Leffingwell of Photography to Remember, taken at New England Pinto Shows. I would love to hear how YOUR judges place them!

Cowboy:







Princess:






Ruby:






Buckshot:


----------



## miracleminis (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a photo my daughter, 13 took last season.


----------



## Relic (Jan 22, 2009)

DotCom always looked forward to the jumps..






Dots older sister Turkee






Ye Old Relic sire and grandsire of the above


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are some of them at home training..






btw -- the pole was not even on purpose


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 22, 2009)

Relic said:


> DotCom always looked forward to the jumps..


I am just curious, how tall is this jump do you remember...it looks huge! I am just going to start training my stallion to jump this year and he will be able to show in it next year so I am trying to prepare for all heights of jumps.


----------



## Relic (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry right now l can't remember but l'm sure it was a jump off so up around the 40" mark...if Kendra Kim or Hunter reads this they would know for sure..



l know this mare can only clear 42 at the most then she refuses which is good but l know many others can go a lot higher in the jumping classes in AMHA..


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the hunter Jumper classes..... Here are a few of mine:

This is my jumper, MLF Echos Danny Boy.....











and my hunter, Grosshill EK Creations Duke of Earl.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a couple of great jumpers here.

These are a few pictures I have handy.

The silver black pinto is my 31" gelding Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale

The chestnut pinto is my 28.5" mare Riversides Rowdys Mercedes


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2009)

This is a picture of one of my geldings, *Triple H Derby Day Miracle ("Derby")*, jumping. This was a jump that scared him and many other horses. It was removed from the course, but I'm happy not before Derby went over it as I love the picture and I love his form. That is my former trainer with him in the picture.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 22, 2009)

We have a few who love the jumping classes.

Norma Jean Baker- I always did jumping with her, as she'd get too hot for hunter.











Who's Your Daddy - He does both Jumping and Hunter. All these photo's were from a jumping class.
















We have 4 total that jump, but only have pictures of those 2



The other 2 only showed a few shows and no good photos.

~Jen~


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 22, 2009)

[email protected] River said:


> I love the hunter Jumper classes..... Here are a few of mine:
> This is my jumper, MLF Echos Danny Boy.....
> 
> 
> ...


Kristina,

Danny looks so differant from this winter. All I can say is wow!

christy


----------



## Bozley (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a picture of our mare Cami (DSB Calamiti Jane) in a hunter class at Worlds.


----------



## Shaladar (Jan 22, 2009)

Sierras Golden RainDance in Hunter






Scott Creek Winsaton in Hunter


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

Hunter is one of my favorite classes. Here are some photos that I have on this computer and you are welcome to use them if you want.

This first horse is a five time AMHA National/World Champion Hunter horse (and he has many other Top Tens). He just loves jumping and is so fun to take around a Hunter course. I really like his form - he rounds his neck and back really well and tucks his knees and hocks in really tight. He also has great scope and always jumps the middle of the jump.











These next two Hunter horses haven't won at Nationals/Worlds, but they have gotten lots of Top Tens:











I also have LOTS more photos, and I will see if I can dig some good ones up!

-------------------------

P.S. Dawn, great photo of Dot Com! I am not sure how tall that jump is on the highest setting, but I'd guess maybe 40" or 42"?


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to THANK YOU ALL for the pictures, they are PERFECT!



!!! Please keep them coming, SO MANY Fine examples of Hunter & Jumper pictures ~ I can see from the pictures the stiff competition in these classes,





Thank You Again for sharing them, They will certainly be put to good use..

Also .... Does anyone??? have any video's of these classes they would be willing to send along to be used in the Judges clinic meeting?? Time will be of the essence so we could not have long video feeds, but some good video's may really hit the spotlight thoughts...

We would return them after meeting in Feb.. Please let me know.. PM ??

email : [email protected]

Whenever you need something done, you just come to the LilBeginnings FAMILY and it is DONE!!!








Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's my gelding Stone Maples Mackenzies Joy doing the hunter portion of a versatility class.






My gelding Double Wee's Northern Buddy doing a jumper class.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 23, 2009)

LOVE this thread! Awesome photos! I hope to do jumper (or hunter, which ever or both!) some day



Started training my stallion Spin for it


----------



## mastercece2b (Jan 24, 2009)

My Stallion : Grand Duc , Bay Pintaloosa 33,5" :


----------



## Dr. Pam (Jan 24, 2009)

Erica's Gimmie Another Glance, Nat Top 10 Hunter and Jumper






Andar's Victorian Echo, Nat Top 10 Jumper






Jurgen's Cinnamon Swirl, HOF Hunter and Jumper, Nat Top 10 Hunter and Jumper






Jurgen's Cinnamon Swirl, HOF Hunter and Jumper, Nat Top 10 Hunter and Jumper






NXS Just Bananas Mustang Sally, HOF Hunter and Jumper


----------



## JourneysEnd (Jan 25, 2009)

Oak Bay Cinco de Mayo


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 27, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]These photos are awesome



Just can't get tired of looking at them



MORE MORE MORE!!!!!









[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of my stallion Tee taken last spring when he was first starting jumping. I'll have to make sure I get some new ones taken this year. He really loves to jump!


----------



## Feather1414 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lowes Dealer


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is our mare Chera Pooh and Art a couple years ago


----------

